# Accéder à mon time capsule de n'importe où



## M. Jackson (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens juste d'avoir un time capsule 2To relié au fournisseur FAI : Free avec la freebox révolution. Je ne cesse de chercher des tutorials pour configurer mon time capsule et mon free afin d'y accéder à distance de mon lieu de travail. Je ne dispose pas de Mobile Me.
Aidez moi s'il vous plaît. excusez moi si j'ai fait des fautes d'orthographe.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h03 ----------

Venez me donner un coup de main svp.


----------



## Patrick B (11 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir 

Avez vous essayé d'activer la ""gestion à distance dans "préférences système" + "Partage" ?

Cordialement


----------



## ciradis (12 Janvier 2012)

M. Jackson a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je viens juste d'avoir un time capsule 2To relié au fournisseur FAI : Free avec la freebox révolution. Je ne cesse de chercher des tutorials pour configurer mon time capsule et mon free afin d'y accéder à distance de mon lieu de travail. Je ne dispose pas de Mobile Me.
> Aidez moi s'il vous plaît. excusez moi si j'ai fait des fautes d'orthographe.
> ...



Bonjour
 donnes nous plus de détails , connexion du bureau via mac ou pc ou ipad etc...
as tu une adresse dynamique?
Cordialement


----------



## M. Jackson (12 Janvier 2012)

Je me connecte au bureau avec mon Macbook pro


----------



## ciradis (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

  si tu cherche dans cette section "internet et reseau" tu trouvera le detail de ce qui est ci-dessous :

 1- faut creer une adresse dynamique chez un fournisseur  par exemple ( no-ip.com)
 2- regler partage fichier dans la time capsule
 3- faut creer des règles (nat-pat)dans ton routeur pour dirger les ports vers ta time Capsule
4- je vais chercher un café et je reviens :sleep:

 quand tout est ok de ton mac >>> finder>>>aller>>>se connecter...>> adresse dynamique.
 voillà , la connextion est en AFP.
 c'est un resumé  , si tu pioche dans cette section tu trouvera au moins 3 topic similaires.
 Cordialement


----------

